# For Sale, 2006 Outback 26Rks,,$13,900



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I am selling my Outback 26RKS travel trailer that I bought brand new in 2006,My son is getting more involved with sports and no time to use.Everything works, It has a rear kitchen, slide, outside stove and sink, am/fm stereo w/ CD player, speakers through out, awning. It has bearing buddies which makes greasing axle bearings easy. This camper has always been shedded since new. It is in like new condition never smoked in, I treat the roof twice a year, hand wax it twice a year. Its dry weight is 5500 lbs. a 1/2 ton can pull this camper. If you can see this camper I really think it will sell itself. 
620-899-5327 
$14900 
(If you purchase this camper I would consider taking the camper anywhere within 500 miles from my house)

This camper comes with everything you need to camp, just hook on and go, New battery,,,, Leveling blocks,,,, Tires are approx. 1 year old,,,, Tire covers while in storage.,,, I have a power jack however the switch is broke, I will have it fixed. (Would consider working a deal on hitch and sway bars and tow bars)

****More pics http://s186.photobucket.com/home/jolarsen 
Any other questions please email me, Thanks

(Might consider selling my Yamaha 3000ISEB inverter/generator if interested)


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Go about three posts down to view videos...


----------



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

Gorgeous camper! Really like the layout. A bit too expensive for our budget, and a bit too far away from us...
Good luck selling!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't find the video - it says it doesn't exist on youtube.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I can't find the video - it says it doesn't exist on youtube.


You might try to copy and paste to address bar, I clicked on it and it came right up. If you are really interested in viewing videos let me know, if nothing else I can send them thru email...
Thanks


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It's a bad link.

It'll only work for the person who uploaded the video, since that where the link points to!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Lets try this, 

























Hope these work... If someone views these will they please let me know that they were able to view them,Thanks


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a nice trailer and obviously well cared for. I really like the layout with that rear kitchen, and a lot more counter space than you normally see in a trailer that size. It's a good price, too.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Well just a reminder Im again trying to sell my Outback, I have used it only a few times since the original post, Price lowered to $13,900. I can help out with deliver if your a long way off...


----------

